# Teaching Abroad



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

For a while now I have been thinking about what I am going to do immediately after I graduate and one of the things I have been interesed in is seeing a bit of the world. However, I don't really want to take time out of my personal developement.

Anyway, since I am graduating with a degree in English and Politics, I figure why not apply to those programmes where they send graduates to teach English aboard. Apparently you don't need to know the native language before you go there, since is considered a learning experience (but I probably will spend some time studying it if I get accepted).

I recieved information about apply and relevant forms from my university this week and will be filling them out for initial application over the next couple of days. This probably won't lead to anything since I don't consider myself to be especially qualified, but hey, you never get anything unless you try, right?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Might want to get a CELTA before hand. 

If you haven't already, checkout/google "Dave's ESL Cafe"


----------



## astontsui (Nov 3, 2009)

*JEt*

Yo, I have SAD and I decided to go on JET, one of the most well known english teaching programs, for many reasons, one of which was to see if teaching would help me get better. Long story short, it's been about 4 months, and I don't think it's getting much better. Originally I was kinda inspired by this psychologist who talked about how his first step in overcoming SAD was because he was forced to teach during graduate school, and decided to go for it myself. I studied abroad twice in college and travelled to maybe like 10 countries, most of them in Asia, so I felt ready for this whole being on my own. The first time was freakin rough though, so be careful if you've never been abroad. It wouldn't surprise me if people actually DEVELOPED anxiety abroad from culture shock. But in any case, good luck with teaching abroad!! I hope the experience improves, and even if it doesn't, I feel like I'm in a better position here than if I was at home. If you're gonna be stuck with SA and possibly depression, might as well be stuck with it and making money than not!


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Crap. I need a form filled out by my doctor saying I'm fit to travel and participate in the programme. My doctor knows about my SA and depression issues... Oh well, that idea got shot down pretty fast, ha?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

but you can't know for sure unless you ask your doc. try anyway, this is just the sort of life experience you ought to have, if you don't mind my saying, at your age.

you survived uni, right?

talk about it with your doctor and pose the argument that it could help you immensely. he/she might be more understanding than you think. Nothing was ever gained by not asking. 

If doc won't do it, and sure, that's a possibility too, then you may want to consider other opportunities, like Volunteer Help for Reading. I'm sure if you google it, you'll find their proper website. they have positions available throughout the UK. YOu could start with that instead, do it for a few / 6 months, and then go back to the doc and tell what you've done, and that shows that you can do it. 

I'd just like to point out that as people with SA, we tend to give up on things too easily........including ourselves. Give it a try.


----------

